# Lipo 6 vs Lipo 6X vs Lipo 6 Black



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello I was wondering what are the differences with these products and what product will work the best? has anyone had any good experiences with these fat burners..


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Iv used Lipo 6 twice and Lipo 6 Black once...

Lipo 6 i dropped half a stone on it and 2inchs from my stomach

then went back on ECA

have Black a shot - it did FA!!!

went back on ECA...

Used lipo 6 last month and lost another inch from my stomach and a few more lbs 

Go with the normal stuff - its the nuts.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Iv used Lipo 6 twice and Lipo 6 Black once...
> 
> Lipo 6 i dropped half a stone on it and 2inchs from my stomach
> 
> ...


Have you tried Lipo 6X?


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

well,...lipo6 x is great,....and i gave lipo6 black 2 acouple of my clients,..did very well for them.....i`d suggest the x for ya


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice to hear such good feedback 

Congrats on the results BoshBoshBosh!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

nlr said:


> Have you tried Lipo 6X?


Never tried 6x

Thanks BBW 

Iv also tried Hemodrene - has gugguls in it plus loads of other stuff - they were alright - bit acidic!!!


----------



## Hysteria (Jul 16, 2010)

well i`v tried both lipo 6 black isnt effective as lipo 6 x advanced so i suggest lipo 6 x


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

For some reason they recommend you to be 21 when using Lipo black and 18 when your using 6x..


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

nlr said:


> For some reason they recommend you to be 21 when using Lipo black and 18 when your using 6x..


Thyroid stimulants in the Black - the 3,3 and 3,5 diiodo's.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

I havent used these formulations, but I have used Adipoxil:

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-adipoxil-120-capsules.cfm

which is similar to the Lipo6black formula, however we have more of the 3,3 and 3,5 diiodos 

Adipoxil worked great for me though


----------

